# 10 من أغرب أسرار الإنترنت التي ظلّت دون حل حتى اليوم!



## paul iraqe (6 يناير 2021)

في العصر الرقمي الحالي، يمتلك الإنترنت إجابات على جميع أسئلتنا  تقريبًا. إذا بحثنا عن أي مصطلح أو لغز عبر الشبكة، فسنجد له حلًا  بالتأكيد. هناك الملايين من المواقع والمنتديات التي تزوّدنا بثروة من  المعرفة. وفي بعض الحالات النادرة، إن كان السؤال صعب ومعقّد، يتوصّل الناس  إلى حلّه من خلال مناقشته مع مستخدمين عشوائيين عبر الإنترنت.









مع  ذلك، لا تزال هناك ألغاز غامضة لم يتمكّن الإنترنت من حلّها بعد! ظل  مستخدمو الشبكة يبحثون عن بعض الإجابات لها منذ سنوات، لكن لم تظهر حقيقتها  بعد! 



إليك 10 من أغرب أسرار الإنترنت التي لم يتم حلّها على الإطلاق!


*مخترع عملة البيتكوين*







في  عام 2009، أطلق رجل غامض يُدعى “ساتوشي ناكاموتو” عملة البيتكوين  المشفّرة. أثار بعض مستخدمي الإنترنت تكهّنات حول هويته الحقيقية، وبعض  النظريات التي تم تداولها أشارت إلى أنه عدة أشخاص يتشاركون نفس الاسم  المزيّف وليس رجلًا بعينه. كما أن العديد من الناس ادّعوا أنهم ساتوشي  ناكاموتو، ولم يتمكّن أي واحدٍ منهم من إثبات هويته.
 ساتوشي  ناكاموتو هو الاسم المستعار لمؤسس البيتكوين. كما ابتكر أول قاعدة بيانات  blockchain. في وقت إطلاقه في عام 2009 ، كان حساب ساتوشي ناكاموتو يمتلك  50 بيتكوين. في ديسمبر 2017 ، ارتفعت قيمة عملات البيتكوين هذه إلى 19  مليار دولار. مع ذلك، لم ينفق ساتوشي الأموال أبدًا حتى مارس 2019. ولدهشة  الجميع، في 11 أكتوبر 2020، نقل ما لا يقل عن 1000 بيتكوين إلى حساب آخر.
 مع  ذلك، لم يكشف عن هويته الحقيقية. وفقًا لبعض المتحمّسين للعملات المشفرة  قد يكون هناك فريق كامل وراء هذا الاسم. بسبب الاسم اليابان ، استمر الناس  في البحث عن مبتكر البيتكوين في اليابان.
 ومن المثير للاهتمام أن  ستيفان توماس، المبرمج السويسري، قام بتحليل الطوابع الزمنية لمشاركات  منتدى Bitcoin الخاص بناكاموتو، ووجد أنه لم يتم نشر أي من المنشورات  تقريبًا بين الساعة 2 ظهرًا و 8 مساءً في التوقيت الياباني. أيضًا، استخدم  ساتوشي اللغة الإنجليزية جيدة البناء للغاية في منشوراته. لذلك، من غير  المرجح أن يكون ساتوشي رجلاً يابانيًا، وحتى اليوم ظلّت هويته مجهولة!





*لغز Publius Enigma على الإنترنت*







Publius  Enigma
 هي لعبة واقع بديل مرتبطة بألبوم فرقة Pink Floyd “The Division  Bell”. بدأ مستخدم مجهول في نشر رسائل مشفرة على مجموعة أخبار غير الخاضعة  للإشراف ، alt.music.pink-floyd في عام 1994.
 شجعت الرسائل جماهير  فرقة بينك فلويد على حل اللغز والفوز بجوائز. مع ذلك، لم يعرف أحد عن الرجل  الذي نشر هذه الرسائل. أخذت هذه القصة بأكملها منعطفًا جديدًا تمامًا في  ليلة 18 يوليو 1994. في تلك الليلة، كانت أنماط الإضاءة في مقدمة المسرح في  حفلة بينك فلويد توضح الكلمات “Enigma Publius”.
 وفقًا لبعض الناس،  كانت الفرقة نفسها وراء لعبة الواقع البديلة هذه. خلال مقابلة في عام  2002، قال عازف الجيتار ديفيد جيلمور إن اللغز كان “شيئًا سخيفًا لشركة  التسجيلات التي اعتقدوا أنها تحير الناس بها.”
 أثناء توقيع كتاب عن  سيرته الذاتية Inside Out: A Personal History of Pink Floyd ، ذكر نيك  ماسون، عازف الدرامز، أن لغز Publius Enigma قد تم الترتيب له من قبل شركة  التسجيلات. مع ذلك، لم تُدلِ الفرقة بأي تصريح رسمي حول الأمر.





*ألغاز منظمة Cicada 3301*







يعد  اللغز الثالث لمنظمة Cicada 3301 أحد أكثر المناقشات إثارة بين مستخدمي  الإنترنت. Cicada 3301 هي منظمة غير معروفة نشرت ثلاثة ألغاز. لمدة ثلاث  سنوات متواصلة، بدءًا من عام 2012، نشرت المنظمة لغزًا في الرابع من يناير.
 نشرت  المنظمة آخر لغز على تويتر في عام 2014. بينما تم حل اللغتين الأوليين في  غضون عام، لم يتمكن أحد من حل اللغز الثالث حتى الآن. بعد عام 2014،  باستثناء بضع رسائل، لم يتم نشر أي لغز جديد على الإنترنت.
 لم تذكر  منظمة Cicada 3301 أبدًا الغرض من نشر هذه الألغاز. هناك العديد من نظريات  المؤامرة حول هذه الألغاز، وادعى الكثيرون أن هذه الألغاز كانت أداة تجنيد  لوكالة الأمن القومي ووكالة المخابرات المركزية. تكهن البعض أنها كانت لعبة  واقع بديل. ادعى آخرون أنهم كانوا جمعية سرية تهدف إلى تحسين التشفير  وإخفاء الهوية.





*فيديو 11B-X-1371 الغامض*

[YOUTUBE]quyXS4a0JGQ&feature=emb_title[/YOUTUBE]


  تلقت  مدونة GadgetZZ.com ، وهي مدونة سويدية للتكنولوجيا، مقطع فيديو بعنوان  11B-X-1371 في عام 2015. نشرت المدونة الفيديو وانتشر على نطاق واسع. أوضح  John-Erik Krahbichler، مبتكر GadgetZZ ، أنه تلقى هذا الفيديو على قرص DVD  تم إرساله من بولندا.
 ظهر في الفيديو شخص يرتدي زي طبيب الطاعون.  كان يتنقل في مبنى قديم مهجور. في وقت لاحق، حدد مستخدم الإنترنت المبنى  كمستشفى للأمراض النفسية مغلق في القرن العشرين، ويقع في بلدة أوتوك  الصغيرة في بولندا.
 اكتشف مستخدمو الإنترنت بعض الرسائل المرعبة من  الفيديو باستخدام مخطط طيفي. احتوت إحدى الصور على رسالة “أنت ميت بالفعل”،  بينما صورت أخرى جمجمة بشرية حولها شخصيات غريبة.
 ادعى رجل باسم  مستعار، باركر وارنر رايت، أنه صنع الفيديو، حيث قدم القليل من الأدلة مثل  صور القناع والرداء والقفازات المستخدمة في الفيديو. كما عرض صورًا لأقراص  الـ DVD التي أرسلها بالبريد. ومع ذلك، لم يكشف عن هويته، وقال بعض  المستخدمين إنه كان محتالًا.





*نصوص Markovian Parallax Denigrate الغامضة*







بدأ  أحد مستخدمي الإنترنت في نشر مئات المنشورات الغريبة على Usenet في عام  1996. وتألفت هذه المنشورات من كتل بها سلاسل من الكلمات. بشكل عام، يبدو  أن لا أحد يفهم المعنى الكامن وراء هذه المنشورات. كل المنشورات تشترك في  جملة واحدة: “Markovian parallax denigrate”.
 في ذلك الوقت، سمحت  Usenet للمستخدمين بالتواصل فقط عن طريق نشر الرسائل المرتبة ترتيبًا  زمنيًا. لذلك، رأى مستخدمو المدوّنة أن السلاسل عبارة عن رمز سري.
 كانت  إحدى الفرضيات هي أن هذه السلاسل عبارة عن محطات أرقام الحرب الباردة. بدا  أيضًا وكأنه محاولة مبكرة لإنشاء روبوت. ربط مستخدمو الإنترنت كلمة  “ماركوفيان” بعملية حسابية تسمى “سلسلة ماركوف”، والتي تُستخدم لبرمجة  روبوتات المحادثة.
 أحد المستخدمين اقترح أن هذه الرسائل كانت من عمل  الجاسوسة المزعومة المثيرة للجدل، سوزان لينداور. كما ذكر أنه لدى اتصالها  بسوزان نفت أي ارتباط بالرسائل. حتى الآن، لم يتم فك تشفير الرسائل ولم  يتم العثور على المنشئ.





*الأغنية الأكثر غموضًا على الإنترنيت*

[YOUTUBE]zPGf4liO-KQ&feature=emb_title[/YOUTUBE]


  سجل  رجل يدعى داريوس س. أغنية في الثمانينيات من برنامج إذاعي Musik Für Junge  Leute. لم يكن يعرف أصل الأغنية. نشرت شقيقة داريوس، ليديا إتش، هذه  الأغنية على الإنترنت في عام 2007 للتعرف على الفنانة. على الفور، أصبح  مستخدمو الإنترنت فضوليين وبدأوا في البحث عن المغني. لقد وصفوها بأنها  “الأغنية الأكثر غموضًا على الإنترنت.”
 اكتسبت الأغنية شعبية أكبر  بعد أن نشر غابرييل دا فييرا، مقطعًا من الأغنية على YouTube في عام 2019.  كما قام بتحميلها على مواقع فرعية مختلفة لموسيقى Reddit. قلة ذكروا أن  الأغنية تم تشغيلها في البرنامج الإذاعي Musik Für Junge Leute بواسطة  Baskerville، ولم يُعرف الفنان خلف هذه الأغنية حتى اليوم!





*صور الكهف الغامض على الإنترنت*







وثق  رجل يُدعى “تيد” رحلته إلى كهف. بدأت هذه الرحلة من عام 2000 فصاعدًا، حيث  شارك كل تجاربه الغامضة والمخيفة في الكهف على الإنترنت. كما دعم قصصه  بصور الكهف، مما أضاف مصداقية. ونشر آخر يومياته في عام 2001. بدأ مستخدمو  الإنترنت عملية بحث للعثور على الرجل، لكن لم يصل أحدٌ إليه!
 ظهرت  نظريات متعددة مثيرة للاهتمام بشأن “رجل الكهف”. كان أحدها أنه وجد بوابة  إلى بعد آخر. وكان آخر هو أن بعض الأرواح الشريرة في الكهف وجدته وتبعه إلى  منزله. ورأى بعض الناس أن هذه القصة ملفقة تمامًا.
 وفي عام 2013، أصدر المخرج ديفيد إل هانت فيلم Living Dark: The Story of Ted the Caver بناءً على هذه الحادثة.





*المرأة الغامضة تشيب تشان*







على  إحدى قنوات التواصل الاجتماع ، بدأت امرأة كورية جنوبية البث المباشر  لحياتها في عام 2000، وكان اسمها المستعار “تشيب تشان”. الآلاف من مستخدمي  الإنترنت تابعوا مقاطع الفيديو هذه. ربط أحد المستخدمين مقاطع الفيديو هذه  بمدونة، ربما كتبها المرأة نفسها. في المدونة، ادعت أن ضابط شرطة فاسد زرع  رقاقة في كاحلها.
 أطلقت على ضابط الشرطة هذا اسم “P.” ذكرت أنه كان  يلاحقها يوميًا، وأطفأ الكاميرا عندما دخل منزلها. كان يجبرها على النوم 20  ساعة في اليوم. كما أنها وضعت لوحة في خلفيتها بها رسائل مشفرة مكتوبة  عليها. بعد بضع سنوات، توقفت عن البث المباشر.
 في العقد الأول من  القرن الحادي والعشرين، أصبح الجميع فضوليين وأرادوا العثور على المرأة.  حاول الناس التحقق مما إذا كانت هذه القصة حقيقية. ومع ذلك، لم يجدوا أي  معلومات. شعر البعض أنها كانت تعاني من مرض عقلي. قال آخرون إنها شاركت في  مشروع فني كبير، وكانت جميع مقاطع الفيديو مجرد جزء منه. حتى الآن، لم  يتوصل أحد إلى نتيجة نهائية.





*فيديو Grave Robbing for Morons*


[YOUTUBE]AWFosb98Kec&feature=emb_title[/YOUTUBE]




   في  مقطع الفيديو، تحدث صبي صغير عن سرقة القبور. وفقًا لمستخدمي الإنترنت، من  المحتمل أن يكون الفيديو قد صدر في الثمانينيات أو التسعينيات. كان للصبي  شعر طويل أشعث مربوط على شكل ذيل حصان. وفي الفيديو الغامض، وصف عملية  تنظيف الجمجمة. كما تحدث عن بيع الجماجم في السوق السوداء.
 أصبح  الفيديو مثيرًا في عالم الإنترنت. ذكر الصبي الصغير اسم “أنتوني كاس” في  الفيديو لكنه توقف في منتصف الطريق. حاول مستخدمو الإنترنت العثور على هذا  الرجل. ومع ذلك، لم يخرجوا بشيء.





*منظمة أعضاء “بوابة السماء” الغامضة*







في  سان دييغو، عثرت الشرطة على جثث 39 من أعضاء طائفة دينية في 26 مارس 1997،  حيث انتحر جميع الأعضاء. كانت العبادة التي يتّبعها أعضاء هذه الطائفة هي  بوابة السماء، وهي أول عبادة أمريكية شعبية على الإنترنت. كان لدى الطائفة  اعتقاد غريب بأن جسم غامض كان يختبئ خلف مذنب هيل بوب.
 كان المذنب  في أقرب موقع إلى الأرض في مارس 1997. لذلك، شعر الأعضاء أنه من حقهم  مغادرة أجسادهم الأرضية والصعود إلى الجسم الغريب للذهاب إلى كوكب آخر.  والمثير للدهشة أنه بعد مرور 23 عامًا تقريبًا، لا يزال موقع الجماعة على  الإنترنت يعمل.
 حاول مستخدمو الإنترنت التعرف على الأشخاص الذين  يديرون الموقع، مع ذلك، لم يتم التعرف على أي شخص حتى الآن. وافق المسؤولون  وراء الموقع على إجراء مقابلة عبر البريد الإلكتروني في عام 2015. أطلقوا  على أنفسهم اسم “TELAH”، والتي تعني “المستوى التطوري فوق الإنسان”. زعموا  أن القتلى أحياء بالفعل وتجاوزوا أجسادهم البشرية، وسوف يعودون، وقد يكون  لدى الناس على الأرض فرصة للانضمام إليهم. لم يكشف المسؤولون عن هويتهم  الحقيقية.

المصدر​


----------



## كليماندوس 2 (5 مارس 2022)

*لم اكن ادرى انك محب لمتابعة هذه النوعية من المواضيع التى تهتم بالمغلقات و الغيبيات و الغموض*
*لكن يمكن من استنباط ردود فعل الناس من التكهنات لحل هذة المواضيع ، الرجوع لسفر الجامعة " باطل الاباطيل و الكل باطل و لا منفعة تحت الشمس " - لان الله خلق هذا كله للناس ليعنو فيه = يهتمون فيه و يلتهون فيه وصولا الى لا شىء - و اين نحن و علاقتنا مع الله من جراء هذا كله ؟
هذا يردنا الى ان العالم يزول و الى لا شىء يؤدى - لكننا ابناء النور و بالنور نحيا
فا مثل هذه المواضيع تجذبنا بل تردنا " بقوة " الى الله لانه الاساس و الهدف و الذى بدونه و بالبعد عنه نتوه - كما هى هذة النوعية من الموضوعات
و على كل - شكرا على مجهودك و بحثك و تقديمك لكل ما هو جديد فى النت *
*و تقبل فائق تحياتى*


----------



## paul iraqe (1 أبريل 2022)

كليماندوس 2 قال:


> *لم اكن ادرى انك محب لمتابعة هذه النوعية من المواضيع التى تهتم بالمغلقات و الغيبيات و الغموض*
> *لكن يمكن من استنباط ردود فعل الناس من التكهنات لحل هذة المواضيع ، الرجوع لسفر الجامعة " باطل الاباطيل و الكل باطل و لا منفعة تحت الشمس " - لان الله خلق هذا كله للناس ليعنو فيه = يهتمون فيه و يلتهون فيه وصولا الى لا شىء - و اين نحن و علاقتنا مع الله من جراء هذا كله ؟
> هذا يردنا الى ان العالم يزول و الى لا شىء يؤدى - لكننا ابناء النور و بالنور نحيا
> فا مثل هذه المواضيع تجذبنا بل تردنا " بقوة " الى الله لانه الاساس و الهدف و الذى بدونه و بالبعد عنه نتوه - كما هى هذة النوعية من الموضوعات
> ...


بالايمان نحيا 

اشكرك جدا اخي الحبيب على ردك الايماني المبارك
الرب يبارك لك خدمتك الجميلة
تحياتي مع كل الود


----------



## زهرة القصر (12 سبتمبر 2022)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أكتوبر 2022)

زهرة القصر قال:


> يعطيك العافية



الرب يعافيكي اختي الكريمة


----------

